# Android UberDriver App to arrive in first week of October!!!



## will C (Sep 26, 2014)

So i was in the Uber office 2 days ago to pick up my iphone since i just got approved the day before. The girl that gave me the iphone said that the phone costed $10 per week and the usual.....but, she also said to be ready to bring the phone back in the first week of October because the Android UberDriver app will be released!!
She noticed my GalaxyS5 so i got some good info!

 FINALLY....


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

Good, that iPhone sucks imo


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @will C welcome to the forum! 

Here is something you wanna keep in mind:

You are entitled to OPT OUT of Uber's binding arbitration agreement, but only if you do so within 30 days of becoming a driver. It's as simple as sending an email to [email protected] - if you don't / didn't opt out, you have no right to pursue any legal action against Uber in court, including benefiting from class action!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I got the email that I could come in and have them install the driver app on my iPhone silly willies I grabbed it from this forum I don't need no steenking uber rep touching my junk.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

They ain't touching no junk in my trunk


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

This will be great! Can't wait to ditch that iphone. For stability's sake, and since I use my Nexus 5 for so much, I might get a second android just for Uber. Having it on an alternate service would be good too, given the problems that can be had during events around here.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Might as well get a tablet and tether to your phone. Maybe even get one with a cell radio and take advantage of the 200 MB/month that T-Mobile offers for free.

<---also can't wait to rid myself of the one Apple device that's ever been in my possession


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm looking at a T-Mobile data only plan, actually. I just asked Uber support, and the app should run fine on 3G, so getting a 1GB data plan for $20 from T-Mobile, and having unlimited 3G would be perfect. Plus unlimited music streaming, and shunting my main cellphone's data through that will reduce my regular phone bill.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see it... back when I started _last year_, I was told they'd have an Android version of the driver app soon.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @will C welcome to the forum!
> 
> Here is something you wanna keep in mind:
> 
> You are entitled to OPT OUT of Uber's binding arbitration agreement, but only if you do so within 30 days of becoming a driver. It's as simple as sending an email to [email protected] - if you don't / didn't opt out, you have no right to pursue any legal action against Uber in court, including benefiting from class action!


That's all you need to do? I followed your advise and sent an email a few days ago and haven't received a reply.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

If you are talking about opting out, I believe, that's all you have to do. The email goes to Uber's general counsel.
You can call the number of the law firm from this website to confirm this. This law firm is behind the new drivers getting the option to opt-out.

http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I'm looking at a T-Mobile data only plan, actually. I just asked Uber support, and the app should run fine on 3G, so getting a 1GB data plan for $20 from T-Mobile, and having unlimited 3G would be perfect. Plus unlimited music streaming, and shunting my main cellphone's data through that will reduce my regular phone bill.


Would be nice to put the driver app on a tablet that can multi-task, run the Driver App and Rider App next to each other.

Only thing I worry about is how it would looks on a tablet, has anyone put the Driver App on an iPad? Any issues or how does it look on a bigger screen?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Would be nice to put the driver app on a tablet that can multi-task, run the Driver App and Rider App next to each other.
> 
> Only thing I worry about is how it would looks on a tablet, has anyone put the Driver App on an iPad? Any issues or how does it look on a bigger screen?


The only issue here is that split screen support is still very young. I think Samsung is the only one that has done it, and it still requires apps to be written to support the split screen feature. You'd probably get better stability just running two phones. I still intend to have two once the Uber app comes to Android. Especially now that it appears I may FINALLY be a Lyft driver as well.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I suppose if you wanted to get ridiculously. serious, you could use a Windows tablet and have Uber running through Bluestacks, assuming that such a thing would be an option in the future.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I suppose if you wanted to get ridiculously. serious, you could use a Windows tablet and have Uber running through Bluestacks, assuming that such a thing would be an option in the future.


But in order to do that, I'd have to lower myself to getting a Windows tablet...


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

Any update on the Android driver app?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Scott V. said:


> Any update on the Android driver app?


Just another unfounded rumor.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This OP @will C was here on the forum one single time! He made the post and never even logged back up again. So I place less than zero confidence in the poster's intent or info!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

noahing said:


> Only driver app is through iOS. Once you are complete on boarding send a message to support at your local community manager. They will send you a link to the driver app. It Is NOT in App Store. Click on it. It only has access to location GPS while on. And your mic as the directions read to you using google maps. It clearly states and I confirmed mic only. It can not listen to you or access pics. If your that paranoid why are you driving complete strangers around. Be paranoid about something practical people. Shut up or put up. All these threads are crap and bogus. Focus on being the best, work hard, good customer service, make money. Stop wasting time on other stuff. Go to lyft then if grass is greener. Always haters out there. Half in you complaining pro drive in a dirty ass car and by the questions can tell you have not watched all the driver training. Or even stopped into your local community manager office. Why? No entrepreneur spirit. Live. Love. Earn.


Blllrrrbbbb! Isnt it great when someone just knows the best thing for your health and wellbeing is to come straight at you and toss a bucket of ice water all over you!

Then all is good - go out and forget all the lessons and realities that have been learned in the short time Travis K has been part of our lives.

I'm surprised you don't have the Men in Black memory eraser to help the process along Noahing. But we'll forgive you, you probably haven't been around long enough in a Market that has seen multiple rate cuts and saturation that has seen job offers drop over 50%.

But Thanks for the bucket of water Mate, but it will need a flood like what the first Noah had to deal with before we can feel better about the world Travis has built for himself.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

noahing said:


> Not directed out you. Look up my profile on linkedin Noah Ring in Yardley pa. I took 3 companies public. I been around long enough. Why don't you just quit then? Clearly not for you. 4 years in hyper growth. Those who stick it out will be rewarded. Blind faith. Retired at 4o and gave my blood sweat and years to entrepreneurs like Travis. I speak in a tone of good spirit. Just clear your head if the "trash talk". Focus on your goals. Nobody likes winers. Only winners. There are leaders and those who lead. Those who lead inspire. Have a good night. I hope you make money. If not life is short. Find what makes you happy and go after it.


Noah my privileged and happy friend!

You cant come onto a forum, make a scatter gun post like you did and then come back and say it wasn't meant for you.

yes it was meant for me it was meant for everyone. And you have blindly ignored what so many people are experiencing with UBER

i'm happy you have done well. This gig promised too many people an additional income stream. But it has provided them with a lesson in life that is hard to ignore.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm all good to go, except the thing holding me back is the fact that I HATE iPhones. I was considering going to another rideshare platform so I would not be forced into an iPhone. Also, I have unlimited data on my cell phone, so this would be good.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@noahing What's with the drill sergeant routine? This is a drivers forum, not Uber basic training camp.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm really curious if Uber and Lyft apps will work simultaneously without issue on my HTC M8


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I'll believe it when I see it... back when I started _last year_, I was told they'd have an Android version of the driver app soon.


E-mail just came today - Boston is "one of the first cities to *beta test* the driver app for Android." Cattle call at the Holiday Inn Express, this Wednesday 4:30 to 8:30 p.m. or Thursday 10:30 a.m. to 2:30 p.m. to do the installation.


----------



## cchou168 (Oct 4, 2014)

now if some one can post a link that we can just download it without wasting time to make a trip there...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Try and find out too, what version of Android is required.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is the email from UberMSP

Over the past month we have helped thousands of Uber driver-partners transition from Uber-provided devices to their personal iPhones. Throughout the process, partners asked for an app for the Android operating system. Today we're superpumped to announce that the Android app is now also ready and Minneapolis will be one of the first cities to beta test the Android Uber Partner app!

*BETA TESTING THE ANDROID APP*

We are inviting you to take part in a trial for the new app. Because of the diversity of Android devices available on the market, it is difficult to forecast performance on every device out there. We want to be clear that if you experience difficulty with your device, we may need to transition you back to an Uber iPhone in order to ensure you are able to stay on the road.

As is the case for our Apple users, by using your own phone and returning your Uber phone, you will no longer be charged the $10/week mobile data subscription fee.

*REQUIREMENTS*

Right now, in order to be eligible, you must:

- Have a *2013 or newer device* with the Android operating system

- Have a data plan that allows you to use at least 2GB/month of data for Uber

- Any major phone carrier (Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint) will work

Since we are in a beta test, you MUST come in person to office hours in order to get the Uber Partner App on your own phone and turn in your existing Uber phone. Please see below for our office location and office hours for this week.

**My concern about turning the iPhone in, as since this is a Beta app and there are issues, we have no Uber app. ** Not to happy about that. IMO


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

2GB a month just for Uber? damn, it might be cheaper to do the $10 a week.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

a seminar caller - I mean seminar poster!


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> 2GB a month just for Uber? damn, it might be cheaper to do the $10 a week.


T-Mobile Data only plan. $30 for 3gb, or $40 for 5gb. That's enough for the Uber app, and anything else you want to do. You also get the unlimited music app streaming.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> T-Mobile Data only plan. $30 for 3gb, or $40 for 5gb. That's enough for the Uber app, and anything else you want to do. You also get the unlimited music app streaming.


I don't have T-Mobile and am locked in with my current provider for 2 years because I just got the Samsung S5 two months ago.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> I don't have T-Mobile and am locked in with my current provider for 2 years because I just got the Samsung S5 two months ago.


Find a used T-Mobile Mifi device on ebay for $20, then use that for data while in the car, drop your S5 data plan to minimal, as you'll barely use it with the T-Mobile device taking the bulk.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Find a used T-Mobile Mifi device on ebay for $20, then use that for data while in the car, drop your S5 data plan to minimal, as you'll barely use it with the T-Mobile device taking the bulk.


I use my S5 for everything in my life, from running, to pilotage when I am flying. I barely meet the 2GB data cap (I use the phone for Lyft too). So reducing it is not an option, nor is dropping Uber's iphone unless I can find something cheaper than $40 a month. Plus, I don't know how ther is also the big question on how running both Uber and Lyft on the phone will work out.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Uber's 2gb estimate is a maximum. Assuming you're driving all day every day. If you're doing all that and still under 2gb as it is, you could probably manage well under 4gb if you add Uber on. As for running them both at the same time, worst case you get a second phone and slave it through wifi tether for data access.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> E-mail just came today - Boston is "one of the first cities to *beta test* the driver app for Android." Cattle call at the Holiday Inn Express, this Wednesday 4:30 to 8:30 p.m. or Thursday 10:30 a.m. to 2:30 p.m. to do the installation.


I got the same email, I wonder if I can get them to install it on my Android tablet. It's older than 2013, and only runs Android 4.0.3 though.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

What tablet? Giving the year seemed awfully odd, I don't know why they didn't just specify Android version. I'm sure there were still phones made in 2013 running Froyo, just like the original G1 can probably run Kit Kat.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't forget that "sweet" cell phone discount .. AT&T = 18% and VERIZON = 15%

Of course, if you already get a discount through your employer (like I do), it means nothing.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> What tablet? Giving the year seemed awfully odd, I don't know why they didn't just specify Android version. I'm sure there were still phones made in 2013 running Froyo, just like the original G1 can probably run Kit Kat.


I agree, a year instead of Android version doesn't make much sense. There are low end Android devices released in the last year that can't run the latest version of Android, and high end devices 3 years old that can. You'd think a "technology company" would understand this...
My tablet is an Acer Iconia A500. It was a great 10" tablet 3 years ago with a full size USB port. But it's a bit slow be current standards, and the screen is only 720p. I'm thinking of replacing it with the 10.5" Samsung Galaxy Tab S. I was checking it out in Best Buy, and the screen is amazing. Since I primarily use the tablet for my photography business, the screen is very important to me.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Check reddit... download link has popped up there


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

t.uber.com/byod2 (this is the link on Reddit)

"Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android (v4.4.4), looks good!

Immediately got the email from Uber:
If you accessed your partner account from a new device, please disregard this message - you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I wouldn't mind paying uber 10/week if they gave me an iphone 5c at this point. this 3g thing is old.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

So, if YOU install it on your Andriod Phone and turn your iPhone in, will that not stop your account since UBER thinks you don't have an "approved" driving app?


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, download works great on my HTC One M7... and it's an unlocked phone. Now I wonder if it still works on Uber's iPhone. Don't want to give that up just yet... we're not billed for it as yet in Tulsa.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder if I can run it here in the dc market.... ven before they say I can.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I wonder if I can run it here in the dc market.... ven before they say I can.


I'm in L.A., it is not released here yet, only to the south in San Diego.... but the app works on my android.

I still have a Uber iphone 4s that I use because it has Verizon that gets better reception than my Tmobile in the Canyons here.... I have not driven with Tmobile yet.

Load it and sign in / out, it's good to have a back up device in case the Uber phone starts acting up.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep, I have T-MOBILE and there are spots with gaps in the city. But hey I pay $30 for unlimited internet, texts and 100 minutes. No I don't talk much.... Don't call me.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> t.uber.com/byod2 (this is the link on Reddit)
> 
> "Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android (v4.4.4), looks good!
> 
> ...


Sweet! Installed and looks to be working. Will give it a good test run this weekend. I turned in my Uber phone this week already, as I got an iPhone4 cheap to run the BYOD software on, but this will be perfect.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Yep, I have T-MOBILE and there are spots with gaps in the city. But hey I pay $30 for unlimited internet, texts and 100 minutes. No I don't talk much.... Don't call me.


I have the same plan, it's easily the best phone plan available from any provider


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here is another link.
It downloaded the android-driver-release-3.4 Apk but I haven't installed it yet.

http://l.facebook.com/l/ZAQGaxNhuAQGM8vgdhEzy9h00SG3HMgFrW3CotIaxY5A-hw/t.uber.com/byod2


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

installed the app and logged in. then I got an email saying I logged in via another device lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> installed the app and logged in. then I got an email saying I logged in via another device lol


Are you gonna go working with you Android driver?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> installed the app and logged in. then I got an email saying I logged in via another device lol


That is normal, Uber just making sure you / your password were not hacked.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Are you gonna go working with you Android driver?


going to test it out tomorrow night to see how it goes. I hope dc uber doesn't get mad lol

going to do split screen so I can try to run both apps(uber and lyft)


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Whoever gives it a good test run this week let us know the results. Background running, ping notification, etc.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

im going to run it two days in different modes. one just uber, next half of shift uber on Bluetooth then next day uber and lyft running without Bluetooth. figured a weds and Thursday night are slow enough for me to test it out.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

the only thing I hate about the iphone is how hard I need to touch the screen just to do something like hit overview, info or slide to end trip. sometimes it wont even respond to that and I hate it. oh and slow maps lol


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> the only thing I hate about the iphone is how hard I need to touch the screen just to do something like hit overview, info or slide to end trip. sometimes it wont even respond to that and I hate it. oh and slow maps lol


How about just plain BAD maps. lol. Hope the navigation on the Android version is better. Can't commit to a test drive until Thursday, though.


----------



## VAUberAmigo (Sep 18, 2014)

Installed the app and logged in. Let see how is going to work . Samsung Galaxy 4 !


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ok I just noticed I don't have windowed mode on my htc one m8, unlike my Samsung s3. that sucks. I guess ill have to leave both apps on and hope I hear lyfts ping.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Working good on my old Galaxy S2 running Cyanogenmod.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I was just looking through the app permissions that the Uber Partner Beta app has on my phone..
Retrieve Running Apps - Wonder if it will be looking for apps trying to mimic GPS details, or watch for other rideshare apps?
Draw over other apps - This looks to be a nice feature where it would pop up an acceptance button from the background, perhaps?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another note on android driver:


Ted Liu 2:46am Oct 8
Figured out the Android Uber driver app issue. It doesn't work with developer mode. I use dev mode to turn off all system animations. The animations slow down my phone so I want them off.
Apparently the Uber app uses animations, so when I turned off dev mode, the app finally works. Successfully requested and accepted my own req.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Another note on android driver:
> 
> Ted Liu 2:46am Oct 8
> Figured out the Android Uber driver app issue. It doesn't work with developer mode. I use dev mode to turn off all system animations. The animations slow down my phone so I want them off.
> Apparently the Uber app uses animations, so when I turned off dev mode, the app finally works. Successfully requested and accepted my own req.


must be old android then.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I had my 1st rider with the android app I installed. It works great and I Txt the rider and he responded, it was my uber iPhone number. So, the question is once I turned the uber phone in, what number will I be using to communicate with via phone/txt? 

One issue,if you are not in the middle of a fare, there is a 3 minute timeout if u have the app in the background.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dadwith2boys said:


> I had my 1st rider with the android app I installed. It works great and I Txt the rider and he responded, it was my uber iPhone number. So, the question is once I turned the uber phone in, what number will I be using to communicate with via phone/txt?


The number isn't your UberPhone number. It's a Twilio number assigned to the driver. So I think it'll stay with you to use with your android app.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I wouldn't mind paying uber 10/week if they gave me an iphone 5c at this point. this 3g thing is old.


You should repeat that another dozen times in the forums, like you already have. Not sure if people know you feel that way yet.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Works great and pulls up Google Maps for guidance. Only thing that I don't like is that you really need to have it running in front. Sending to the background will buzz that it will time-out after three minutes.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I downloaded onto my Galaxy S4. I press the online button and nothing happens.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Just had my first fare with it. Seemed to work pretty well. If you have Waze installed you'll get the option when you navigate whether you want to use Waze or Google Nav which is very nice. Initial map view when you're online is way zoomed out (not that it matters all that much I guess) and your black car is replaced with the Google blue dot.

After the trip I decided to turn on the Uber iPhone to check the fare showed up while I had the app on my own phone open (it did), but then turned me online on the uber phone as well. Going offline on the uberphone put me offline on my phone as well.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> I downloaded onto my Galaxy S4. I press the online button and nothing happens.


Make sure you SELECT A CAR first.... otherwise the 'go online' button doesn't work.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

DavisUberX said:


> Just had my first fare with it. Seemed to work pretty well. If you have Waze installed you'll get the option when you navigate whether you want to use Waze or Google Nav which is very nice. Initial map view when you're online is way zoomed out (not that it matters all that much I guess) and your black car is replaced with the Google blue dot.
> 
> After the trip I decided to turn on the Uber iPhone to check the fare showed up while I had the app on my own phone open (it did), but then turned me online on the uber phone as well. Going offline on the uberphone put me offline on my phone as well.


Same here... both phones will work (Uber phone and your own phone).


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

So I reached out to Uber about the Android App, and this is the reply I received just now:

*XXXXXXX from Uber* (Uber)

Oct 08 14:04

Hello XXXXXXX,

I hope you are having a great day! Unfortunately, the driver app is not available on Android phones in Phoenix. We are still testing the Uber app on Android phones in two cities. But, stay tuned! It should be rolling out to Phoenix very soon! We will let you know as soon as that happens.

Uber On!

XXXXXXX XXXXX

*Uber Support*


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Droosk said:


> So I reached out to Uber about the Android App, and this is the reply I received just now:
> 
> *XXXXXXX from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Ignore this. It's available to use everywhere. Just download it. t.uber.com/byod2


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just loaded it on my galaxy s3. Will test drive it tomorrow. If it works, I'm sending uber phone back. Yay to $10 saved weekly.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Ignore this. It's available to use everywhere. Just download it. t.uber.com/byod2


It's basically 'Use at your own risk' right now. Don't expect support from Uber if the app breaks and you aren't a part of the Beta cities.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Don't expect support from Uber if the app breaks and you aren't a part of the Beta cities.


Not that you can expect ANY support from Uber if you ARE in any of the Beta cities.


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice, I loaded the beta here in Los Angeles and it appears to be working... I'll try it out this weekend... That iPhone sucks imo


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

So for those not in the Beta cities, are your local rates correct for UberX?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> 2GB a month just for Uber? damn, it might be cheaper to do the $10 a week.


If you read the BYOD agreement they made us agree to about a week ago, in there it actually says 10GB.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I got the same email, I wonder if I can get them to install it on my Android tablet. It's older than 2013, and only runs Android 4.0.3 though.


Does your android tablet have GPS and cellular service?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here is another link.
> It downloaded the android-driver-release-3.4 Apk but I haven't installed it yet.
> 
> http://l.facebook.com/l/ZAQGaxNhuAQGM8vgdhEzy9h00SG3HMgFrW3CotIaxY5A-hw/t.uber.com/byod2


It's actually the same link, just bounced through facebook -- look at the end of it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> It's actually the same link, just bounced through facebook -- look at the end of it.


Somehow the first one didn't work for me, but this one did. So I posted it here.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Beta working for me...although it didn't recalibrate my location after first trip...might have been because my wifI was on before I left the house


----------

